# Figure 8 at ISO 12,800



## MSnowy (Aug 24, 2015)

The Figure 8 at the yearly Fair has worse lighting than most high school stadiums. I was shooting at 12,800 iso .


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2015)

I like the #44 car!!!

ISO 12,800 looks pretty usable to me. Certainly not the richest, deepest color, yet still, pretty darned good! And the white balance and hue look pretty good too. We're soooooo lucky to have access to this modern equipment. When I was a sophomore in high school, 400 ASA color negative film was invented...and it was pretty weak sauce if it was underexposed even a stop and a half... now??? Pffft... 12,800!!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 24, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I like the #44 car!!!
> 
> ISO 12,800 looks pretty usable to me. Certainly not the richest, deepest color, yet still, pretty darned good! And the white balance and hue look pretty good too. We're soooooo lucky to have access to this modern equipment. When I was a sophomore in high school, 400 ASA color negative film was invented...and it was pretty weak sauce if it was underexposed even a stop and a half... now??? Pffft... 12,800!!!!



Thanks.  Hopefully I can get some usable prints of #44. He's the son of one of my friends and the reason I was there to watch and get some photos.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 24, 2015)

Those were shot during the day, stop it 

Very nice and I would not have known the iso at all.  Never would have thunk.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 25, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Those were shot during the day, stop it
> 
> Very nice and I would not have known the iso at all.  Never would have thunk.



Thanks. This one was at sunset iso 7200


----------



## waday (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice set



MSnowy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Those were shot during the day, stop it
> ...


Sunrise Gardens at Sunset.


----------



## Designer (Aug 25, 2015)

Are you sure it wasn't a Demolition Derby?


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 25, 2015)

What are you shooting with that handles high ISO so well. I can't get anything useful at 800 but I'm shooting with an older entry level dslr.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 25, 2015)

waday said:


> Nice set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 25, 2015)

Designer said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a Demolition Derby?



Yup figure 8 with some nice crashes


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 25, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> What are you shooting with that handles high ISO so well. I can't get anything useful at 800 but I'm shooting with an older entry level dslr.



Nikon D3s


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh man that looks fun.Nice shots at High ISO.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow.. spectacular shots.  It's downright amazing to think those were shot at 12800.  Well, maybe the photographer had just a smidgen to do with that too.. but still must be a nice camera.

Rotfl..


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 25, 2015)

I got shots from some of my previous cameras Nikon D3100 and D90 at 3200 ISO that are very clean, even in the dark shadow areas and the Canon 60D with a little color sparkle paint job.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 25, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Oh man that looks fun.Nice shots at High ISO.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 25, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Wow.. spectacular shots.  It's downright amazing to think those were shot at 12800.  Well, maybe the photographer had just a smidgen to do with that too.. but still must be a nice camera.
> 
> Rotfl..



Thanks. A few years ago I was looking for a camera that handled high ISO.Most of the time I'm taking photos late day and evenings in lousy weather. So the D3s works best for me.


----------



## annamaria (Aug 28, 2015)

Really like 44 too. Good shots even with high iso.


----------

